# Old oil question



## Bigjohno530 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a case of 5-40 castrol synthetic thats been laying around for years unopened. Do you think it would be wise to buy fresh oil or use the old stuff? 


_Modified by Bigjohno530 at 11:44 AM 11-3-2009_


----------



## Bigjohno530 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Old oil question (Bigjohno530)*

afternoon bump..


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Old oil question (Bigjohno530)*

Use it. I doubt it would have degraded enough to cause any damage. May not have degraded at all. I put 9 yr. old 75w90 Syntec in my gear box with no adverse effects.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Old oil question (Bigjohno530)*

Why do you have so much oil by the way? You can change your oil almost every month if you want.









_Quote, originally posted by *Bigjohno530* »_I have a case of 5-40 castrol synthetic thats been laying around for years unopened. Do you think it would be wise to buy fresh oil or use the old stuff? 

_Modified by Bigjohno530 at 11:44 AM 11-3-2009_


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Old oil question (Bigjohno530)*

What is its API service class? (The latest one is SM for gasoline engines.)


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Old oil question (BassNotes)*

The old Syntec says made in Belgium and is Group IV synthetic, unlike the Group III synthetic it has become today.


----------

